# October 2021 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Nov 7, 2021)

There are some great nominations this month.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. #11 from "Birds, birds and more Birds" by @lostprophet






 2. "Red Deer Stag on Exmoor" by @Lez325





 3. "Portrait of a Puffin" by @Lez325





 4. "Moonset 10-21" by @ bulldurham





 5. "Gray" by @Tuna





 6. "Kinsman Falls, NH White Mountains" by @SquarePeg.





 7. "My beautiful granddaughter" by @jcdeboever.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 7, 2021)

-

Done!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 7, 2021)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## terri (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank goodness we get multiple votes now!   Some months it's just impossible to pick a favorite, and this is one of those months!

Great work, everyone!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 9, 2021)

Bump


----------



## PJM (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Difficult choice.....


That is a good thing!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 12, 2021)

Don’t forget to vote! You’re allowed to vote for up to 3 photos each month.  

Also don’t forget to nominate your favorites for November.


----------

